# sound drivers for an on-board sound card



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

how do i find out which on-board sound card i have?

I'm having some major problems which i think is caused by my on-board sound drivers


thank you all in advance


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you can tell us the make/model of the computer or motherboard we should be able to help you.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

on the front of my pc it says HP pavilion 7965 i am not sure if that's what you mean

as for the motherboard i don't know how to find out a friend recommended SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2005.SR3 but for some reason it wont show my motherboard (can provide screenshots)


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

From what I gather you are not in the US. You need to Look on this HP page


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

you're right oldmn i am from UK

looking at that page now will post when i find out


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

hmm cant see anything abbout the sound card


theres a bios update, do i need that?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

HP can be a pain try this page  it is an auto hard ware detect .


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

auto detect took me to the same page you showed me before (good call on that btw) 


going to continue browsing that page to see what i can dig up

thank you for the speedy help


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You might try running through the solving a problem section an see what happens. :4-dontkno


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

there now doesn't look there page has what i am looking for, going to send them an E-mail, hope it don't take to long i cant play any games till its fixed


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

You had the right page...http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8348&cc=uk&dest_page=softwareCategory&os=228#

HP *Multimedia *Keyboard/Mouse Driver Update

You might need the Connexant HSF 56K PCI Modem Driver Update as well, sometimes the modem driver is used for completing the sound section.

A HP pavilion 7965 review...http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,72183,00.asp


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I did not see a sound card driver on that page. I did see a link where you could order the recovery disk for your pc. This should have everything you need to get up and running.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If you read on it is only the keyboard and mouse. :4-dontkno 
If you look in your machine just above the video card slot there may be a number in white. Could you look and let us know what the number is?


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i had a good look but didnt see anything


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Release Date: 2005-10-12 Version: 1.0.2.2.090105 



Description 

HP Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse driver update resolves issues with the short-cut keys.

Purpose: Recommended

Operating System:
Microsoft Windows XP Home
Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition
Microsoft Windows XP Professional



Fixes 

- Resolves issues with the HP & Q Club and Calculator keys.
- Improves compatibility with the HP Digital Entertainment Centers.
- Resolves the Burn CD/DVD key not launching the correct application.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...oftwareCategory&cc=uk&softwareitem=pv-25182-5

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...page=softwareCategory&docname=bph07154#N101E5
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Do you have the restore cd?

I suggest you download EVEREST as it will likely identify the audio and provide a link too.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

oh 


thank you all very much


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

well sadly i still have the same problem i was really hoping that would fix it guess i should start from the beginning...


i was having a lot of problems with spyware and other stuff like it so i decided to format my PC i downloaded all updated drivers and fully updated windows expecting everything to work fine (had done many many formats in the past with no problem)

my problem was that every time i tried to play a game it would lock up my whole system and i would have to hard boot after, firstly i thought it was my graphics card since the fan on it recently stopped working so i put in a different graphics card but the problem was still there a friend of mine said it might have been my memory so i changed that with brand new memory before i had 2x 256 DRR sticks i replaced that with a single 512 DRR stick still had the problem and finally he thought it might be the sound card drivers *cries*

this is where it gets weird after i changed the memory i re subbed my account for Asheron's call a 3D MMOPRG i have no problems with crashing while playing this game for hours at a time but as soon as i play Vietcong or heroes of might of magic 2 (this one just reboots my system) Arcanum also locks my system all lockups happen after 10-15 minutes of play


at first i thought it was hardware but if Asheron's Call works and every other game doesn't i am guessing its software but after a fresh format i cant see what it could be anymore

please let me know what information you need id screens shots of any kind files or a dxdiag

really appreciate the time your all taking to helping me


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Have you checked with the game manufacturer to see if they have any patches? :4-dontkno Like you said only a couple of games. Weird :sayyes:


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

yeah all the games have been patched, its just 1 game out of all the games i have tried that work


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

go into bios...
select the Exit tab, Load Setup Defaults, (optimized setup defaults)
select the Advanced tab, 
Reset Configuration Data (Initialize the NVRAM)
Onboard Video Memory Size: 128

Exit Saving Changes

download memtest86 and let it run for a few hours to see if any ram errors occur.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

will do , I'll get back to you in a couple hours


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

first time using the floppy drive since i got the computer back in 2001 and i just discovered it don't work >:| (drive makes a funny sound when trying to read a disk and wont read anything or format disks)

I'll replace it tomorrow and run the memory test as requested


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

got a new computer so i dont need any further help with this

thank you all for your help, i think its great what you do here keep up the good work


----------

